
Ethical question leaves potential buyers torn over self-driving cars - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/23/self-driving-car-safety-study-pedestrian-crashes
======
dekhn
I keep seeing articles about these ethical questions.

Nobody who buys these cars really cares if they don't solve hard ethical
problems in sub-millisecond times. The people who design the cars don't need
to solve these problems.

People will buy Self-driving cars once they pass a reasonable level of safety
for all concerned, while not requiring the user to ever take the wheel,
because convenience trumps safety once safety passes a certain threshold. And
those safety levels will not involve rare ethical dilemmas.

Once there are millions of self-driving cars with billions of hours of drive
time we'll still see scare articles about this every time a car causes people
to die. People will still experience FUD from these articles. But, they'll
vote with their dollars and snatch these vehicles up.

